# Shrimp Light Test Need Clear Water



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I have just finished a new shrimp light. It has 192 green LEDs in a one meter long transparent PVC tube. The water here at Sebastian looks like soup. Anyone know where the closest clear water would be? I don't mean swimming pool clear, just river clear.

Frank


----------



## michael21 (Feb 24, 2010)

why don't you go to sebastian or ft pierce inlet on the incoming tide maybe towards the end of the tide so you dont lose the net


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Like to see that one Frank. Still using the strip lights?

Bob


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Frank,

The best place would be Jupiter Inlet there is a bridge with light trafit at night and would make a very nice test site on in comming tide.

Also just as a side note good Snook fishing when your done testing, just to make the trip more fun....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree , jupiter is the place to go. I work in palmbeach and drive over the bridge everyday on the way to work and get teased by crystal clear water and hoards of people going fishing while im not lol hey, Frank are you selling those lights? I would like to gather my own shrimp. It would b neat to catch the fish and the shrimp for dinner. Let me know


----------

